# EERIE and Grand Funk Railroad freight cars



## wa2ise (Dec 1, 2013)

Just in time for Halloween:









And anyone who grew up in the 70s knows this railroad:


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Since I live in Flint, MI it's only fitting that I have a "Grand Funk" tressel bridge on my layout!
Bob
P.S. One of the major lines passing thru Flint on a daily basis IS Grand Trunk.


----------

